# Rear passenger door handle keyless buttons eliminated on MY19?



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Today took a MY19 equipped with keyless entry for service. While waiting there noticed they had a CPO 16-18' LT RS pkg on the lot. I noticed there were keyless entry button on both sides of the rear passenger door handles. On MY19 only the front handles have button. Did rear buttons get elinimated on MY19? It sure makes it more convenient to have rear buttons.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes, unfortunately, GM eliminated the keyless open buttons on the rear doors for 2019. However, you can double-press the buttons on the front doors to unlock all doors at once, or change the setting thru the head unit to unlock all doors with one press. 

A full list of changes can be found here: 2019 Chevrolet Cruze Updates, Changes, New Features


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

nathanroe72 said:


> Yes, unfortunately, GM eliminated the keyless open buttons on the rear doors for 2019. However, you can double-press the buttons on the front doors to unlock all doors at once, or change the setting thru the head unit to unlock all doors with one press.
> 
> A full list of changes can be found here: 2019 Chevrolet Cruze Updates, Changes, New Features



Deletion of ambient interior lighting, which was available as part of the Sunroof Package
Deletion of dual rear reading lights
No more interior ambient lighting?

Deletion of front passenger seat-back map pocket, which was previously standard and only available on the Premier trim level
Not a huge deal IMO

Replacement of Chevrolet MyLink radios with Chevrolet Infotainment 3 system, 7″ diagonal color touchscreen 
So no more 8" MyLink and no more MyLink at all?

Packages:

Deletion of Technology Package (ZLA), which included:
Bose premium 9-speaker system
Color Driver Information Center
Miles/kilometers speedometer instrumentation

Deletion of Enhanced Convenience Package (ZL4), which included:
Single-zone automatic climate control
Heated rear seats outboard seating positions
Wireless Charging for devices
110-volt power outlet
Inside rearview auto-dimming mirror
Driver Express-Up/Down power window

Deletion of Sun and Sound with Navigation Package (PCK), which included:
Power sunroof
Chevrolet MyLink Radio with Navigation
Technology Package:
Bose premium 9-speaker system
Color Driver Information Center
Miles/kilometers speedometer instrumentation


Deletion of Sunroof Package (ZLN), which included:
Power sunroof
Driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors visors
Interior ambient lighting

Deletion of Redline Edition (WBL), which included:
Black emblems with Red outline
Black beltline moldings
Black front grille surround
Black fog lamp surround
18″ aluminum wheels
P225/40R18 all-season blackwall tires
Rear compound crank suspension with Z-link for enhanced rear stability

Addition of new LS Hatch model (1BR68) with (1SB) equipment group
Addition of LS Convenience Package (ZFT), which includes:
Cruise control
Remote vehicle starter system
Steering wheel-mounted controls
16″ aluminum wheels and 16″ tires

Change of Leather Package (PCM) to Preferred Package, which includes:
Front passenger 4-way manual seat adjuster
5-spoke Leather-wrapped steering wheel
Heated steering wheel

So they got rid of the tech package (which is awesome), enhanced convenience package (also awesome), the sun and sound package (awesome), sunroof package and redline package? Looks like some stuff they made standard from those packages and others they completely got rid of - 8" MyLink, sunroof, color DIC screen, Bose sound, wireless charger (which didn't work with my phone anyways), rear 110V outlet, heated rear seats (kids love mine) and auto-dimming rearview mirror. That's just - wow. Just strip everything good out of the car and make it uglier (can't stand the '19 front end) but then add LED taillights for ONE YEAR


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They also changed the leather seating to leatherette seating...all for the same price! 

Yep...they spent money to change the front and rear fascias, new (worse) up-level seat covers...but then stripped down the car basically with the intention of killing it...after spending money on it.

Yet another confusing decision by GM lately...I didn't really get it.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

MP81 said:


> They also changed the leather seating to leatherette seating...all for the same price!
> 
> Yep...they spent money to change the front and rear fascias, new (worse) up-level seat covers...but then stripped down the car basically with the intention of killing it...after spending money on it.
> 
> Yet another confusing decision by GM lately...I didn't really get it.


This is nothing new with GM. Spends loads of money, then get little to no return from it. You'd think with all the downgrades and feature removals, GM might pass the savings to the customer and sell a few more units, but they'd never let that happen! The 2nd gen Cruze could have really been something providing it got a little more attention, but GM treated it like a second-rate vehicle and left it to die. It's not a cash cow so they let the bean counters take away features that would help the product sell. I understand if you're not in the business of making money, then it's a race to the bottom. You got to wonder sometimes how GM is still in business after all these years of mismanaging money and releasing substandard products. I bleed GM blue to my core, but I'm left scratching my head with some of their foolish decisions. You'd think they would learn from many past mistakes but they never do.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

That's very sad.
In my country they stopped selling cruzes at all.
And i as hoping for some upgrades for my 17' premier.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

AdamzCruze said:


> That's very sad.
> In my country they stopped selling cruzes at all.
> And i as hoping for some upgrades for my 17' premier.



They've stopped making the Cruze all together, and in time they'll phase out the Malibu and Impala as well unless they convert them to EV


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

JeremyHabetler said:


> They've stopped making the Cruze all together, and in time they'll phase out the Malibu and Impala as well unless they convert them to EV


Very sad, I really enjoy my car.
Maybe the cruzes will be more valuable on second market after they'll became rare.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

AdamzCruze said:


> Very sad, I really enjoy my car.
> Maybe the cruzes will be more valuable on second market after they'll became rare.


Probably not since they weren't really popular cars to begin with unfortunately.


----------

